# B&M Shifter: AAAaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!!!



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

OK...so I've got more miles on a B&M shifter as mounted in our cars than _anybody._ I've had it on and off the car four times since installing it last year. It has always been installed per the latest, greatest instructions and hardware from B&M...and yes, Loctite is always used. My growing hatred of this poorly-desiged (_only two machine screws to hold it down? WTF are they thinking?_) pile of steaming feces is well documented in these pages.

Tired of fecking with it, the last time I had it installed professionally (along with the latest B&M bandaid fix)-- that is to say, someone with a lift rack and lots of sport-shifter installation experience. I work 10-12 hours per day not counting my 220 mile RT commute-- I don't have _time_ to play. Yes, they used Loctite.

I noticed a tranny fluid leak a couple of weeks back while I was changing my oil and tried tightening down the shifter...the bolts _seemed_ tight.

This morning, as I left my neighborhood, the entire assembly came off of the tranny housing-- _in my freaking hand_. Ironically, I was going to drop the car off at Guldstrand to have them tweak the alignment and see if they could tighten the shifter base down.

Luckily, I was able to get it into 2nd so that I could limp home.

To reiterate, before I hear "I have 8k miles on mine, no problems," "Use Loctite," and other predictable posts:

1) I have well over _40,000 miles_ under the wheels, much of it in shift-heavy LA traffic, with this shifter mounted (65,000 total).

2) Loctite has always been used. Always. Silicone as well.

3) I love the way the shifter _feels_...too bad it was rushed out of the door far too early and apparently designed by a team of retarded monkeys.

*4) DO NOT PUT ONE OF THESE ON YOUR CAR.*

_You've been warned._


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Groucho I feel your pain man. I recently replaced my B&M after the leaks continued and 3 re-installs later with a GMM Ripshift. I dare say bite the bullet to anyone and switch to what works and don't leak.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Hey Groucho I feel your pain man. I recently replaced my B&M after the leaks continued and 3 re-installs later with a GMM Ripshift. I dare say bite the bullet to anyone and switch to what works and don't leak.


Tell me about it.

Did you get yours from Geoff at JHP?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Speed Inc.com


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Speed Inc.com



Cool- they'll have some soon....


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Ordered a GMM Race Ripshifter from JHP in Australia, $309 delivered.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Let us know how this one goes. I've had my stock replace once for a rattle and its rattling again, so I'm looking for something aftermarket. If the GMM can withstand the rigors of your drive then it must be good.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

SilverGoat said:


> Let us know how this one goes. I've had my stock replace once for a rattle and its rattling again, so I'm looking for something aftermarket. If the GMM can withstand the rigors of your drive then it must be good.


The rattle may be the knob itself....replacing the shifter does NOT fix this.

A good reason to swap pout the OEM shifter is that it's a rubbery, vague embarrasment.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

i've heard a piece of electrical tape put over the handle will fix this.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Sorry for the thread hijack. The shifter only rattles in 2 and 4. It doesn't move when I try to move it. The dealer couldn't explain it the first time and I haven't had it back for this yet. I'm sure that I'll upgrade this year, just want to see how the latest shifter holds up to Mr. Roadwarrior. Thanks for the advice I'll see if I can find a place for some electrical tape to quiet it down in the meantime.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Groucho I had the exact same issues. I would loose all the gears like it wasn't connected anymore and then manage to find 3rd for the limp home. What a PIECE OF SH#*@T. I have since replaced mine with the GMM Ripshifter. What a night and day difference even in how much more easily you get the right gears. arty: 



 *B&M Shifter* :shutme


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

05GOAT said:


> Groucho I had the exact same issues. I would loose all the gears like it wasn't connected anymore and then manage to find 3rd for the limp home. What a PIECE OF SH#*@T. I have since replaced mine with the GMM Ripshifter. What a night and day difference even in how much more easily you get the right gears. arty:
> 
> 
> 
> *B&M Shifter* :shutme



GMM inbound, baby!  

I haven't had a chance to call B&M yet, but I'm gonna give them an earful, get another retrofit kit, and sell it to Holden owners who choose to ignore repeated, substantiated warnings...

No shame in making money off of the slow.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Sorry to bring up an older post, I am just curious though. I know from what I read that the B&M is obviously plagued with problems. I just don't understand the leakage issues and such- the B&M mounts to the shifter base, not the trans according to their info on it. Did I miss something or did they release a new version?
Joe


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

kwiktsi said:


> Sorry to bring up an older post, I am just curious though. I know from what I read that the B&M is obviously plagued with problems. I just don't understand the leakage issues and such- the B&M mounts to the shifter base, not the trans according to their info on it. Did I miss something or did they release a new version?
> Joe


The B&M mounts to the transmission adapter plate. This gives the system the opportunity to leak in _two_ places instead of just one- the shifter / plate interface and the plate / tranny interface. It's a truly awful design.

I have the GMM installed now and love it.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Gotcha- thanks for the clarification!
Joe


----------

